# Oregon uma bela peça de m****



## cmg (27 Jul 2017 às 18:58)

Boas
Já há muito que não me acontecia. 
Tenho uma WMR100n a funcionar há longos meses ligado ao comp. sem qualquer problema só que, desde há umas semanas, não consigo que o sensor do vento apareça ou, quando dá o valor não actualiza. Se pegar na consola e a levar para outra divisão, mais longe do sensor, e sem o cabo USB funciona ok.
Antes, bastava mudar um pouco a localização da consola, mais para a direita,  mais para a esquerda e aquilo lá funcionava outra vez mas agora, basta ligar o cabo (aquele com que durante meses não teve problemas) ou desligar o comp. e o sensor do vento deixa de ser recebido. 
Já tentei com outra consola e acontece o mesmo.
Desculpem o desabafo mas começo a estar farto.
Cumps


----------



## JTavares (27 Jul 2017 às 19:13)

E mudar de cabo?


----------



## cmg (27 Jul 2017 às 19:22)

É o mesmo! Ligo o cabo ao portátil e é logo, deixa de actualizar o anemómetro. 
Qualquer maneira obrigado :-) 
Cumps


----------



## cmg (27 Jul 2017 às 19:40)

E o que me irrita e ao mesmo tempo me intriga é que isto acontece não mudando quer a consola (está dentro de uma estante com porta) quer o comp.. Nenhum destes elementos mudam de lugar 1cm que seja e ao fim de não sei quanto tempo, podem ser muitos meses quer dias desata a  falhar.


----------



## JTavares (28 Jul 2017 às 19:03)

Soa a problema do cabo. Basta talvez dar 1 toque nele para não haver comunicação.


----------



## cmg (28 Jul 2017 às 19:09)

JTavares disse:


> Soa a problema do cabo. Basta talvez dar 1 toque nele para não haver comunicação.


Mas ele contacto tem pois os outros sensores funcionam e actualizam só o anemómetro não e já experimentei com outros cabos. 
De qualquer maneira, obrigado. 
Cumps


----------

